# Arowana Pond (Purely out of curiosity)



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Could arowanas and large goldfish/koi be kept in the same pond? I don't intend on doing this, I was just thinking it would be interesting.


----------



## smaragd (Jun 4, 2005)

Koi shouldn't be a problem. Goldfish maybe depending on size wrt the arowanas but i doubt you'll want to be doing that.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my friend have lots of koi in a pond and added about 5 arowanas. no problem there, it's just that you can't enjoy the arowana's beauty from the top


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

Brian at Ocean Blue LFS in CA has a HUGE silver arowana in his koi pond. Probably 24" and happy with the larger koi & catfish.

Rule for aros: if it can't fit in their mouth it's usually okay.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Kip, 24" Silver Aro is just a baby... Nothing huge about it.. My last Silver was over 43". 

To answer the original ?, I would be worried they might jump and beach themselves. They are notorious jumpers. Especially when large. Might end up on the bank from chasing birds. I have seen videos of mature wild Aros jumping into the trees to grab monkeys. very Cool.


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> Kip, 24" Silver Aro is just a baby... Nothing huge about it.. My last Silver was over 43".


43"????? What a MONSTER! Did he get drop eye?


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

What is the min temp an arowana can take? What size pond? My son loves arowanas but I'm not about to change over my discus tank for one


----------



## Sowilu (Aug 4, 2007)

Why won't they eat the koi? Is it because they are big too? It would be nice to have them in a place like that.....giving me ideas........


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Can you post any of these videos? Seriously, monkeys?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

If the Koi is big, then there's no problems with the aro eating it. Depending on the area, I would be more worried of any poisonous frogs/toads happen to go in the water and the aro eating it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Kip said:


> 43"????? What a MONSTER! Did he get drop eye?


Nope, never feed him sinking food. he was in perfect shape when I donated him to the LFS I worked at the time. He grew another 1.5' in the 4 yrs they had him.



fishscale said:


> Can you post any of these videos? Seriously, monkeys?


Saw it on the discovery channel. Dude, it was insane. Thank God for DVR, I rewound it some 30 times.

imagine this, monkey sitting on a branch chillin while eating some fruit, next thing you see is a MONSTER Arowana flying out of the water and grabbing it by the leg. With a splash, no more Monkey..


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

lol that would be something to see.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd be angry if an arowana ate my pet monkey...


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I wonder if one can buy feeder monkeys?


----------



## caoboy (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought arowana only grow to 3 feet, and it was the aropima (sp?) that grew up to 15 feet? also, I'd like to see this jumping monkey eating segment that you are talking about, because i've only ever seen, read, or researched them jumping only 3-4 feet out of the water.


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

fishscale said:


> Can you post any of these videos? Seriously, monkeys?


Similar incidents have been documented on The Simpsons where a shark jumps out of a pond to snatch a gorilla.


----------



## caoboy (Apr 22, 2007)

come on now, you're talking about the simpsons here....


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

AlGee said:


> Similar incidents have been documented on The Simpsons where a shark jumps out of a pond to snatch a gorilla.


Let me guess, you think michael Moore's movies are documentaries as well?


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XtWBuv9imxs

1:36


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osteoglossum_ferreirai

here's an excerpt:

"Its natural habitat is the Amazon river in South America as well as in still waters in Guyana.

It has a long body and a tapered tail and can grow to a maximum size of around 1 m in captivity. In the wild, it has been known to reach over 1.2 m in length. The juveniles are usually a dull silver color with black markings around the head and the tail. Once it reaches about 15 cm, the markings will disappear and it will start obtain the silvery color, hence its common name.

The species is also called water monkey or the "monkey fish", because it can literally jump out of the water and capture its prey. It usually swims near the water surface awaiting for potential prey. Although it has been known to eat larger prey like small bats and birds and even small monkeys, their main diets consist of shrimps, insects, smaller fishes and other animals that float on the water surface, on which its draw-bridge-like mouth is exclusively adapted for feeding.

Arowana are also called "dragonfish" by aquarists because of their shiny armor-like scales, which are similar to the Asian’s folklore of dragons."



This is specifically the amazon river Arowana... (the kind that's legal to keep..?)


----------

